

An introduction to photography - wslh
http://photo.net/learn/making-photographs/

======
janeglendale
For anyone looking to learn, definitely check out The Bastards Book of
Photography:
[http://photography.bastardsbook.com/](http://photography.bastardsbook.com/)

